# Moonspot?Pix in original subject box . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Daisy is cream, like I mentioned earlier, and today I noticed she has a dark red spot on her right hindleg . . . is this a moonspot? I will post pix of it tomorrow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Moonspot?*

Yes, a pic would help.  Does she come from moonspotted sire/dam grandsire/dam?? If so then it could very well be a moonspot, but if not it probably wouldn't be one.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Moonspot?*

no idea . .. but they are both from the previous owner before the guy I bought them from, triple registered and Saca is microchipped. AGS< ADGA<NDGA. I will take a pix in the morning of it . . . I am pretty sure it's a moonspot . . .


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Moonspot?*

I have a dark buckskin buck without a spot on him, but he has thrown moonspots. His sire has no moonspots but has thrown them as well. No moonspots that I've been able to find in their pedigrees beyond these two that throw them but don't have them themselves. 
:shrug: 
You gotta love the surprises it seems only nigerians can give!!
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*bump*


----------

